

Ask YC: Best credit card payment processor? - crystalarchives

I've heard a lot of horror stories about Paypal, although I haven't experienced them myself. However, I think it would be beneficial to get recommendations for payment processors. Any ideas?
======
pjhyett
<http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com>

They offer everything the big dogs do, but their staff is incredibly helpful
and attentive. We use them on FamSpam and GitHub.

I wouldn't find the merchant with the lowest rates, find the one you like the
most. As your business grows, you can always renegotiate your rates.

~~~
brfox
They don't even post their rates anywhere? That always makes me uncomfortable.

[http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/truth-in-pricing-
gu...](http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/truth-in-pricing-
guarantee/m/7/)

~~~
pjhyett
Rates vary on sale quantity and average price, it's not a flat fee like
Paypal. You need to email them for a quote.

~~~
brfox
I filled out the quote page 4 hours ago... We'll see what happens.

------
jkush
you can use our service to find one (we currently only have two partners right
now).

<http://www.quotesignal.com>

And when you do get a quote from someone, use this tool to rate it:

[http://www.quotesignal.com/merchant-account-comparison-
calcu...](http://www.quotesignal.com/merchant-account-comparison-
calculator.aspx)

EDIT: I know it's bad form to complain about downmods. This isn't a complaint
just a statement that I'm flummoxed as to _why_ this would be voted down.

------
inovica
Firstly what is your product or service? It probably makes a difference who
you would choose. For example, if you have subscription payments then Google
Checkout isn't in your space (yet). PayPal is an obvious one and I think you
can hear "horror stories" about most of them in my opinion - how would your
customers perceive you offering payment in PayPal. In theory it could be a
negative. Where are you located? Are you wanting to offer in Dollars, Euro,
Yen? Give us some more info on what your service/product is and we can help
you some more.

------
len
I coincidentally met one of the principles of Dharma Merchant Services when I
was considering which way to go. She was incredibly upfront and didn't push
her service ('look at other options and let me know if we can help').

I try to make decisions relatively quickly when the consequences are mild for
a sub-optimal solution so that attitude sold me.

Highly recommended: <http://www.dharmamerchantservices.com/>

------
crystalarchives
Amazon seems to offer payment processing as well, but it's in public beta. Is
anyone using that?

Sorry about being hush on the details, I'll let you guys know it all soon. ;)

------
ecaron
Cybersource. Far and away. They're great assuming you don't need support, but
if you're reading this then you probably don't need no stinking support!

~~~
witten
The thing about support is that you don't need it -- until you need it.

------
josefresco
Authorize.net - Game, Set, Match.

~~~
SwellJoe
The only thing going for Authorize.net is that it is supported _everywhere_ in
_every_ language and _every_ framework. And, of course, they aren't actually a
merchant services provider. They are just a gateway service. You need both to
accept credit card payments (if I could find a company that did both really
well, I'd switch to them).

Authorize.net is a bit pricey and a bit difficult to use. But, it is the
gateway service that we currently use...and when I switched to another
shopping cart, we didn't have to change gateway providers or write new
processing code. Which was nice.

When we write our own shopping cart (which seems impossible to avoid, because
everything we've tried is such a poor fit for the way we sell our software),
it won't tie into Authorize.net. It'll use PayPal, Google Checkout, and some
other payment gateway (whichever one works with the cheapest merchant services
provider, while still offering recurring payment support, probably).

------
lisper
I recommend TrustCommerce.

------
yelatia
www.AlertPay.com

------
ideas101
lots of ideas - visit :

<http://searchyc.com/credit+card>

~~~
alex_c
Or:

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc77)

~~~
ovi256
Thank you! And thank you very much Gabe Weinberg!

------
pageman
www.asiapay.com disclaimer: I'm a director for www.asiapay.com.ph

